# Beginner Set



## matts4456 (May 29, 2010)

I'm new to these forums and to the game of golf. Wondering if you guys could help me get started with finding a beginner set. I'm 16 and only 5'5" so would a junior set be a possibility? I can spend about $175 or a little more. Really looking forward to get my game going.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

For around $175.00, even a lot less, you might want to look at a K-Mart, or Wal-Mart. Maybe even look at a local swap meet for decent a set. You would get a full set of clubs, and a carry bag. Those locations are a possibility. Now if it were me, I would go to your local pro shop, and let the pro see your swing. Then see if he has a "short" set of clubs that might fit your swing. By short set I mean a putter, 3 or 5 irons which would include a wedge, and a 3 & 5 wood. You probably don't need a driver right a way to save your self some grief, and more importantly strokes. 

On the subject of short sets. I play in "3 club" tournaments every so often. My 3 clubs of choice for these tournaments are a 5 wood, a 5 iron, and a 9 iron. I have played well in these tournaments using this set up, while scoring in the low 80s quite a few times. I use my 5 wood to putt with in case you are wondering.


----------



## matts4456 (May 29, 2010)

Alright thanks for the help ill probably look around at those stores to see whats available.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I would echo the sentiment to go see your local pro. They may have a nice used short set of something for you and they can also make a recommendation on size. At 5'5" you're only one inch short of the "standard" club range and at 16 years old, you could gain that inch next week.  

I owned Wal-mart clubs early in my golf career and they were basically a waste of money. I only played with them a few months and they got stuck in the shed, I found they were so poorly manufactured that they almost immediately limited my game. If you're not sure if you're going to like golf, I guess they might be ok to test the waters, but if you're sure you're going to play, find yourself some decent used stuff.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Matts,

I was in your shoes and I started with a set from a garage sale. Got a whole setup of used clubs for $40, I think. Long time ago. Used a set of hand me downs for a while when I was just toying around. Starting to ge a bit serious, I went to local sports store and you can find a few complete setup for under $300. Sure they are not X22's or R9's but then again your wallet will be a lot fatter till you decide if you like golfing and want to stick with it. You can also check local want ads if you have them. Plenty of people drop huge cash only to not like playing and will part with the stuff for a cheap price.

Just some thoughts for ya! Enjoy and I hope the bug bites ya big time!


----------

